# Why???



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Don't look
http://www.viralnova.com/knitting-fails/


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

What a waste of wool!!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

GrannyAnnie said:


> What a waste of wool!!


I agree :roll:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What a waste of yarn and time.


----------



## Sue Lynch (Jan 26, 2015)

Must admit I was looking at these thinking of what I could make once I had unraveled them!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

I don't know...really kind of clever and fun. Not my style but I enjoyed them.


----------



## annie.jk (Apr 7, 2014)

I have the pattern for No 19 somewhere!!


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

I can't say that I have an overwhelming desire to knit any of these patterns, but at least most of them are humourous and well crafted. The designers do at least show that they know about colour combinations and what type of yarns will show their work to its best advantage - whether we actually like them or not.


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

Had to laugh at the string bikini. A friend's teenage daughter begged for one so she gave in and made it. You know what happened...Hit the water and streeeeeched!!!


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

I kind of liked the Christmas tree hat. Quite festive. 
And the sweater ensemble in black - I can imagine the model standing in front of the full length mirror in all black and the designer says'Hmm... This needs something. What , what could it be?' And this is the result.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

OMG!!!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Didn't she tell us not to look???? Not as if I did....

I thought it was......"interesting..maybe".....not that I looked!!!


----------



## bellestarr (Jan 10, 2015)

I had to laugh at the exorcist scene, just didnt see that one coming lol


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

OMG!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:shock:


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

LOL LOL about the exorsist. Some are scary like the clown. I think the one with all the bathroom items was to show what could be made. Not my style, tho. What was the toilet paper. I mean did they think it was reuseable? ewwwwww.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Why put something on KP with a caption "Don`t look"? I don`t get it! Sorry!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

GrannyAnnie said:


> What a waste of wool!!


My sentiments too.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

We'll I will be sending a few pics to my kids with threats to knit them for Christmas, haha...


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Now if the reward for knitting No. 8 was a transformation to THAT body shape I would start this minute...and I would wear the garments too!


----------



## Cthmack (Nov 13, 2011)

Sad to say I actually have the pattern for the hots pants/maxi skirt combo in an old pattern book! I am happy to report, I never made it...


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

jo everest said:


> Don't look
> http://www.viralnova.com/knitting-fails/


Hilarious 😁
Thank you for sharing. 😀


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

The eggs and bacon scarf was hilarious!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

I had to... now wish I hadn't!! Thanks for the link though - good for a strained laugh.



jo everest said:


> Don't look
> http://www.viralnova.com/knitting-fails/


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

ute4kp said:


> LOL LOL about the exorsist. Some are scary like the clown. I think the one with all the bathroom items was to show what could be made. Not my style, tho. What was the toilet paper. I mean did they think it was reuseable? ewwwwww.


Think it's a tp roll cover! Doesn't exactly hide the roll but that's the point, I guess.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

jo everest said:


> Don't look
> http://www.viralnova.com/knitting-fails/


Wow...You were right, I shouldn't have looked.!


----------



## cattrapper (Nov 5, 2014)

Waste of time to make them. Waste of yarn.


----------



## BarbieSue (Mar 18, 2011)

Is that Will Wheaton wearing the Pennywise sweater? He is a knitter, by the way. =)


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I've seen some of these before and would rather see the yarn donated or used for a more worthwhile cause.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

#12 would actually be useful in teaching an anatomy class.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Why, Indeed.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

I sorta got a chuckle from the warm yet scarry hat!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Hilarious! Thank you for posting! Really brought a chuckle to a rainy morning.

Hazel


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

sort of weird


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

GrannyAnnie said:


> What a waste of wool!!


I, too agree!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

ugh! eeww! I stopped halfway thru.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

You "lured" me in, with the title of "don't look"....glad I did though, so I KNOW I am not as silly as some people.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I did giggle over these


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

The Exorcist scene ... the girl vomits green paint and it's been immortalised forever in a knitted (or was it crocheted) movie scene. It's said that back in the 1970's when that movie came out, it was "disturbing" and people were "scarred" by watching it.

Well I've just been disturbed and scarred all over again, over 40 years later as the yarn crafted version of this moment in movie history has been presented!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Too Funny!


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

I needed the laugh! :lol:


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Grand8ma said:


> Had to laugh at the string bikini. A friend's teenage daughter begged for one so she gave in and made it. You know what happened...Hit the water and streeeeeched!!!


 :lol: Hahahahaha ......


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

My Lord, why would anyone want to waste good yarn!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

I laughed at the expression of the man in the clown sweater (2nd from bottom). And I confess I kinda like the black tentacles/monster/red eyes hat.

And I KNOW that the "slightly inappropriate knit bunny suit" probably wasn't planned to have a face mask, until the knitter asked for a model!!!!

People are so funny. Or weird!


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Bookmarked for my 18 yr. old son to look at--he thinks knitting is so un-hip. Now he'll want me to make the monster hat for him!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

WendyMargaret said:


> I don't know...really kind of clever and fun. Not my style but I enjoyed them.


They were fun to look at - and hey, maybe someone can find a use for knitted intestines! :roll:


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Oops! I looked! The very first one was really "in-your-face"! Poms in all the right? places..


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Hey I had #8(bought in Florida)no problems in the water and wish I was skinny enough to wear a decent bathing suit now. I liked the monster hat and could see some kids liking it also.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

YIKES! Somebody has waaaaaayyyyy too much time on their hands!


----------



## Mama Judy (Mar 12, 2015)

kiwiannie said:


> What a waste of yarn and time.


Sooo true!


----------

